# stretch in egg



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

not sure what egg is stretch but he was the first to be born and one to be laid yet


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats great that you have pictures right from the egg


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she is looking for him at 1 and 2 weeks old also so i will have the whole set


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> she is looking for him at 1 and 2 weeks old also so i will have the whole set


thats great, it will be nice to be able to look back to when he was a baby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Baby photos are something to be treasured.  They're irreplaceable.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so great, you can look back at him from a chick, cute!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Loved taking my babie pictures. Best thing i ever got because i got to watch them grow


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats too cool. I wish I had photos of Spike like that. My breeder could not even tell me the day he hatched


----------

